# Anyone run an M5 clutch assy in a 540i?



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

Seems like a logical upgrade. Wondering if anyone ran into compatibility problems when using the 540i dual mass flywheel.

Thanks for any opinion.


----------



## SupraRZ (Apr 16, 2003)

What would be the point of this? Are you trying to get a "high performance" clutch?


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

Yes. Sachs and Luk only sell OEM spec clutches to fit the E39 540i. The stock 540i pressure plate is marginal and many racers are cooking them. The 540i E39 pedal is very soft. I am trying to determine if the sister M5/Z8 pressure plate has a higher clamping force. It has a different part#, but many components are shared with it's 540i sibling such as the transmission, bell housing, clutch fork, throwout bearing & even the clutch disk. I do not want to go with a lighter flywheel and full race clutch. An M5 stock clutch designed to withstand an extra 100 HP might be ideal.


----------



## SupraRZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Lscman said:


> Yes. Sachs and Luk only sell OEM spec clutches to fit the E39 540i. The stock 540i pressure plate is marginal and many racers are cooking them. The 540i E39 pedal is very soft. I am trying to determine if the sister M5/Z8 pressure plate has a higher clamping force. It has a different part#, but many components are shared with it's 540i sibling such as the transmission, bell housing, clutch fork, throwout bearing & even the clutch disk. I do not want to go with a lighter flywheel and full race clutch. An M5 stock clutch designed to withstand an extra 100 HP might be ideal.


This should be pretty easily done without a M5 clutch assembly. Also, pressure plate (clutch pedal) "stiffness" can be adjusted on the one you own right now.

Seems like you just need an upgraded clutch with a stiffer pressure plate, if that. How much does a new 540i Clutch disc and pressure plate cost for you? If it doesn't cost that much, buy it and send it to have the clutch disk material relined with kevlar. You can also keep the stock flywheel... This will improve the clamping ability, and if you want a stiffer pedal, you can ask them to adjust the pressure plate to be a little stiffer on the pedal pressure... I personally think pressing the clutch on a BMW feels like i'm pressing on a gas pedal. Total out of pocket cost is around $300 for the modification + clutch/pp + install onto car.

My friend with a modified A4 burned out his clutch in about 8000 miles and has been using this for several years... This is also what I did with my Supra tranny, which uses a Getrag 6 speed with a dual mass flywheel. It can hold up to around 500 rwhp.


----------



## SupraRZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Here's the webpage:

http://www.southbendclutch.com/

Call and ask them how much it'd cost to reline your OEM clutch with kevlar and tweak the OEM pressure plate for more pressure. A lot of their high performance kevlar clutch kits are rebadged to the well-known company names. You'll love the results


----------

